# H&H Property Maintenance Photo & Video Thread 11'-12'



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Figured i'd share some of my stuff with you guys, hope you enjoy.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

very cool way to attaching your single stage! 

I've run into that issue this year as well. The last storm I had to drive the blower to my one set of sidewalks and leave it there for the storm. I was worried someone was going to steal my new blower!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

cmo18;1377266 said:


> very cool way to attaching your single stage!
> 
> I've run into that issue this year as well. The last storm I had to drive the blower to my one set of sidewalks and leave it there for the storm. I was worried someone was going to steal my new blower!


Thanks! its pretty handy, the little 418's only weight a few pounds. We have a nice bungey on the other side to keep it secured between the pieces of billet. I can only see out of half my passenger mirrow though haha. as if having a salter in the back isn't tough enough to see around.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

H&HPropertyMait;1377271 said:


> I can only see out of half my passenger mirrow though haha. as if having a salter in the back isn't tough enough to see around.


Move those worklights out to the corners and hang the blower on the back of the sander. Less chance of damaging the rear fender too.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

MarkEagleUSA;1377281 said:


> Move those worklights out to the corners and hang the blower on the back of the sander. Less chance of damaging the rear fender too.


It works well, and with that itd just need more work. It's handy as is.
Appreciate the input though


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow that VXT makes the western that is on the ford look TINY in the second pic!! Nice trucks and plows though..


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

ProLawn Outdoor;1377383 said:


> Wow that VXT makes the western that is on the ford look TINY in the second pic!! Nice trucks and plows though..


I was amazed when we say them side by side! And thanks! Too bad the sd is a v10.... I swear it gets negative gas mileag. next year I'll have a new 9'2" vxt hanging off the front of my cummins.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Is the lightbar on the dodge this one: http://www.uniformswarehouse.com/prostores/servlet/-strse-1680/27"-Streamlined-Ultra-LED/Detail

If so, how do you like it?


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

GMCHD plower;1377637 said:


> Is the lightbar on the dodge this one: http://www.uniformswarehouse.com/prostores/servlet/-strse-1680/27"-Streamlined-Ultra-LED/Detail
> 
> If so, how do you like it?


It is a LED Outfitters bar... DO NOT waste your money. It's my business partners bar, he just got it a month ago and its ok, but they are very cheap bars... my whelen responder (lin) puts off the same amount of light with less light heads. it also has a 5 year warranty and is 100% water proof. His bar just looks cool, i told him after about all the problems with led o.f. and he wishes he would of bought a responder like mine.

ps, it is the linear model, and there is a huge difference in brightness between that and my whelen. you get what you pay for. hope i can help.

I also have an axixtech L84 linear falcon in the basement not being used yet that is a pretty nice bar.


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor (Dec 15, 2008)

H&HPropertyMait;1377628 said:


> I was amazed when we say them side by side! And thanks! Too bad the sd is a v10.... I swear it gets negative gas mileag. next year I'll have a new 9'2" vxt hanging off the front of my cummins.


I hear ya on mpg's, my 6.0 likes gas as well. How do you guys like the VXT? I take it the VXT moves more snow than the western with wings? Seems like a given but I know a lot of guys argue differently. I'm thinking of getting one next year as well depending on what commercial work I land.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

The vxt is brand new, never been used. He was out of town first event and fried his injection pump before the 2nd event. So there it sits haha.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Also please excuse minor typos, iPhone, not mentally challenged... Well my friends may say otherwise!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I really like that Ford setup.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Brant'sLawnCare;1377792 said:


> I really like that Ford setup.


Thanks, we've talked about swapping a 7.3 in her... 230k on the v10.
The salt dogg is a great piece, and i'm a boss guy but thats a nice straight blade.


----------



## wagonproject (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice trucks! See them all the time in Mattawan. Are you related to Bob or?


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

wagonproject;1378284 said:


> Nice trucks! See them all the time in Mattawan. Are you related to Bob or?


Thanks!! Im sure you see a fire engine red cummins too? Light bar on it. Loud as hell, that's me haha. And Brian, business partner, bob is his dad.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

H&HPropertyMait;1377710 said:


> It is a LED Outfitters bar... DO NOT waste your money. It's my business partners bar, he just got it a month ago and its ok, but they are very cheap bars... my whelen responder (lin) puts off the same amount of light with less light heads. it also has a 5 year warranty and is 100% water proof. His bar just looks cool, i told him after about all the problems with led o.f. and he wishes he would of bought a responder like mine.
> 
> ps, it is the linear model, and there is a huge difference in brightness between that and my whelen. you get what you pay for. hope i can help.
> 
> I also have an axixtech L84 linear falcon in the basement not being used yet that is a pretty nice bar.


Ok thanks man, I think the link I posted and the bar he has are two different ones.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

GMCHD plower;1378368 said:


> Ok thanks man, I think the link I posted and the bar he has are two different ones.


they are different yes, the bar you posted, a guy on the fd here had one and the first rain we had... it shorted out. he called and they told him to get lost.


----------



## rhyan6 (Sep 15, 2011)

i have plowed with boss v's but this year i bought a vxt and i would say it shaved 10 min off my lots. but i went to a 9' 2" also. love the vxt only plowed 3" so far so cant tell to much yet.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

It's really hard to keep this updated with NO SNOW! nothin really in the 10 day forecast either.


----------



## wagonproject (Oct 15, 2009)

H&HPropertyMait;1378312 said:


> Thanks!! Im sure you see a fire engine red cummins too? Light bar on it. Loud as hell, that's me haha. And Brian, business partner, bob is his dad.


As soon as you said loud I knew the truck, lol. Nice to see pics! Was at Ed's a lot for my truck and saw you guys! Hopefully we get some snow soon, this rain is making a muddy mess in the fields.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

wagonproject;1379368 said:


> As soon as you said loud I knew the truck, lol. Nice to see pics! Was at Ed's a lot for my truck and saw you guys! Hopefully we get some snow soon, this rain is making a muddy mess in the fields.


Haha ya there's no sneaking around with that truck, my mom hates it.
Oh no **** small world, what truck was yours? And yeah this rain has got to go. If stuff is gonna come out of the sky, it needs to be snow.


----------



## wagonproject (Oct 15, 2009)

H&HPropertyMait;1379380 said:


> Haha ya there's no sneaking around with that truck, my mom hates it.
> Oh no **** small world, what truck was yours? And yeah this rain has got to go. If stuff is gonna come out of the sky, it needs to be snow.


Just a blue POS silverado farm truck that has to much money in repairs. Not sure if it was you, but two guys came in and were talking to Ed about the purple dodge. He was on the phone talking to a parts guy about kicking his ass for not being able to deliver a master cylinder that night for my truck.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

14' b&b


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Headache rack 









Lit up, yes it is completely over kill I know haha


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry about poor quality, not sure why it looks bad.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

I really like that headache rack. Looks good with all the strobes and lightbar. Post some pics up when you have it all mounted up. Thumbs Up


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

wolfmobile8;1383244 said:


> I really like that headacherack. Looks good with all the strobes and lightbar. Post some pics up when you have it all mounted up. Thumbs Up


Thanks!! Will do for sure!!


----------



## SnoMan19 (Dec 17, 2011)

Cool setup,and that headache rack is sick.Thumbs Up


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

SnoMan19;1383290 said:


> Cool setup,and that headache rack is sick.Thumbs Up


Thanks man! I'll get more pictures when it's on the truck


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Sweet trucks man. What kind of dog is that?


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

THEGOLDPRO;1383314 said:


> Sweet trucks man. What kind of dog is that?


Thanks! Wish that v10 was a 7.3, and wish I had a blade on my cummins this year but it didn't happen.
He is a chow lab mix-buddy, my plowin partner.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice work on the rack 

You can never have too many lights


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

mossman381;1383447 said:


> Nice work on the rack
> 
> You can never have too many lights


Thanks! I liked how simple yours was when you had it on the 2500.
This is the first one done, planning on making 2 more... With a few less lights hana


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Also forgot the smoked recon mini tailgate bar used for s/t/t and running light functions. Very stealth until turned on.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Anyone use a GoPro for video? or am I the only nerd who likes doing video? I'd like a HD version...


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

This guy did


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

mossman381;1387973 said:


> This guy did


Poor guy, I saw that when he posted it on here. Felt bad for him


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Merry Christmas guys


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

That Dodge is awesome. That's gotta move mountains of snow.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

SnowMatt13;1399694 said:


> That Dodge is awesome. That's gotta move mountains of snow.


Thanks, havent had a chance to get it out yet but it should do just fine...


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

Very nice little fleet you have there & very nice rack, gives me an idea


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice trucks. That quick hitch looks kinda funny with those markers on it but I bet they work really good when backing up to garage doors.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

TremblaySNOW;1399742 said:


> Very nice little fleet you have there & very nice rack, gives me an idea


Thanks!! And ya use it for reference if you like it


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Jelinek61;1399786 said:


> Nice trucks. That quick hitch looks kinda funny with those markers on it but I bet they work really good when backing up to garage doors.


Thanks! Yeah it looks pretty dumb but it's a dream to use like you had said


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Back to school tomorrow


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

H&HPropertyMait;1408207 said:


> Back to school tomorrow


 I feel you man. Im going back tomorrow as well. First class 8 a.m.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

exmark;1408209 said:


> I feel you man. Im going back tomorrow as well. First class 8 a.m.


I did that last winter. FML! i learned and all mine are late morning, so i can actually get a wink of sleep before class. gotta go 4 days a week though which sucks, i usually do 2 days a week ALL day.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

H&HPropertyMait;1408212 said:


> I did that last winter. FML! i learned and all mine are late morning, so i can actually get a wink of sleep before class. gotta go 4 days a week though which sucks, i usually do 2 days a week ALL day.


 Yeah I don't know why I signed up at 8. But this is my last semester and im done for good. I only go monday and wednesday each week. So hopefully its not to bad this semester. I will usually just skip the whole day if it snows though.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

exmark;1408217 said:


> Yeah I don't know why I signed up at 8. But this is my last semester and im done for good. I only go monday and wednesday each week. So hopefully its not to bad this semester. I will usually just skip the whole day if it snows though.


Yeah i usually skip too if its a big storm... whoops. kinda a bad habit but oh well. good luck in school, good luck plowing... if we get snow.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

H&HPropertyMait;1408219 said:


> Yeah i usually skip too if its a big storm... whoops. kinda a bad habit but oh well. good luck in school, good luck plowing... if we get snow.


 Thanks and same to you, if we ever do get snow.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

I just finnished in may it is the best feeling in the world knowing ya don't have to worry about class anymore.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

chevyman51;1408572 said:


> I just finnished in may it is the best feeling in the world knowing ya don't have to worry about class anymore.


Man wish I could say the same!


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll try to get some pictures and videos guys! Been busy with school.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Well here are some pictures lol


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Well its the 24th of january and this is what i see when i look out of the house.
Last mow I used our 2011 Kubota ZD326 60"


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

H&HPropertyMait;1427389 said:


> Well its the 24th of january and this is what i see when i look out of the house.
> Last mow I used our 2011 Kubota ZD326 60"
> 
> Last week here I saw quite a few guys riding there harleys still  Highly doubt that will be happening anymore, finally got some snow on monday and now cold weather


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Well guys, with all the down time we've been tearing down our old bri-mar dump. She was wore out, so we tore it down, added some width, length, height and strength. Extended the tongue a few feet, and converting it to a dual piston set-up. Started sand blasting it today, will get a few pictures tomorrow when i finish sand blasting it. Picked up a new set of wheels and tires, and gonna wire in some led's. Should be awesome when its done.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Short crappy video of the VXT throwin 2" around.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

With all the lack of snow we got a little rowdy today at the shop.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

And this one.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

You need some snow before you wreck your truck.  I know the tires are junk but that
still stresses a lot of other parts on your truck.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

mossman381;1452128 said:


> You need some snow before you wreck your truck.  I know the tires are junk but that
> still stresses a lot of other parts on your truck.


Haha yeah, it's pretty bullet proof.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

H&HPropertyMait;1452152 said:


> Haha yeah, it's pretty bullet proof.


Tell that to the guys who work on dodges...lol


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

H&HPropertyMait;1452152 said:


> Haha yeah, it's pretty bullet proof.


Until you do that a couple more times, pretty soon tranny starts shifting harder, rear end gets a lil goofy. All sorts of fun..


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

plowingkid35;1452544 said:


> Until you do that a couple more times, pretty soon tranny starts shifting harder, rear end gets a lil goofy. All sorts of fun..


It's built for 1000 horse, not gonna have a single problem with it, temp never went above 180 pyro to 1500 for a quick second or 2. It's all good Glenn from ED hooks us up. 
And it's a cummins. Nuff said. Lol kidding


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Wellll Finally back to my favorite time of year, Mowing time haha.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice stripes. What kind of mower do you have?


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

mossman381;1473264 said:


> Nice stripes. What kind of mower do you have?


Thanks! And a brand new 60" kubota zd326 and an exmark


----------



## SnoMan19 (Dec 17, 2011)

Love your stripes here and on lawnsite.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

H&HPropertyMait;1473286 said:


> Thanks! And a brand new 60" kubota zd326 and an exmark


I haven't even gotten my mower out this year. Probably should the grass is getting tall. How do you like the kubota? Is it diesel? I am a john deere guy, I have a 757 z-trac


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

SnoMan19;1473294 said:


> Love your stripes here and on lawnsite.


Haha thanks


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

mossman381;1473299 said:


> I haven't even gotten my mower out this year. Probably should the grass is getting tall. How do you like the kubota? Is it diesel? I am a john deere guy, I have a 757 z-trac


It's awesome. 26 horse diesel, smooth as silk. Best investment we've made. And I like me some deeres


----------

